# Lease contracts and Cancellation Clauses, help!



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

HaylsSnow said:


> Say if someone had signed a lease contract, and within the contract it stated what days the lease would be on, and what chores would have to be done every week, and theres a 3 month cancellation clause, if those people didnt do everything in the contract and the lease got put off and the situations changed but new contracts were not made to apply to the new situation, would they be able to terminate the lease immediately instead of doing the 3 month cancellation clause?


That is a little vague, but if all parties are in agreement then the contract can be terminated whenever. Would need to write up a new contract making the prior contract null and void. But check with an attorney for legal advice.


----------

